# Cheese on a Traeger



## cathy l

I have been reading posts about cheese and wanted to give it a whirl since I can't do my jerky till my A-Maze-N gets here next week.  Had to run a test on the Traeger to see how high the temp goes on the smoke only setting.  WAY too high!  200* and that is higher than the first temp setting on the dial which is 180*.  No cheese is going to be smoked in the Junior Elite I can see.  I will wait and see what temps the propane grill (not using any propane) goes with the "maze" in there smoking it up.  I am thinking more and more that I need another smoker..


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Cathy my cousin has a Traeger and has tried all kinds of things. I finally convinced him to buy an AMNTS, he bought the 12" tube. And now he can cold smoke and loves it. So buy the tube and go to town!


----------



## smokinhusker

That's the only way you will be able to cold smoke and it should work fine in either the Traeger or the grill without any heat. You want ambient temps of 70 or lower to decrease the chance of it melting, but you can also add some bottles of ice or a tray of ice (whatever works). 

I just did 20 lbs today in the MES (without heat) and a tray of Smokehouse Pellets. 

I see you mentioned the jerky is on hold until you get your Amazen - not sure I understand how you are going to smoke the jerky.


----------



## cathy l

I thought I would put the Amazen in the old propane grill with one of the 4 burners on very low and if I can get the temp stabilized enough I will try doing my jerky.  These tests and note taking make me feel like a bit of a mad scientist...


----------



## greg d b

Traeger now has a cold smoker that attaches to the Grill.


----------

